# Συνώνυμα του ρήματος "κλέβω"



## Earion (Feb 12, 2020)

Εφημερίς «Πρωΐα», 10 Ιανουαρίου 1931

ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΑΙ

(τα ελληνικά ρήματα)

Κύριε Διευθυντά,

Τακτικός αναγνώστης της εφημερίδος, καταγινόμενος εις γλωσσολογικά έρευνας, ανεκάλυψεν ότι όλα σχεδόν τα ενεργητικά ρήματα της νεοελληνικής γλώσσης έχουν εκπέσει εις την έννοιαν του «κλέπτω» και έχουν καταντήσει συνώνυμα.
Ως παράδειγμα ανέφερε προχείρως ότι τα ρήματα
κτυπώ
βουτώ
τρώγω
πίνω
λαδώνω
βαρώ
κόπτω
κανονίζω
εξηγώ
καταπίνω
εξαφρίζω
τσιμπώ
ψειρίζω
ελαφρώνω
ρουφώ
μασσώ
και άλλα άπειρα
απέκτησαν διά της χρήσεως την έννοιαν του «κλέπτω».
Δεν βρίσκετε λίαν χαρακτηριστικόν το γεγονός;

Αθήναι, 10-1-31

Μετά τιμής

Γλωσσολόγος​ 
Πηγή: _Οι νεοελληνικές διαλεκτικές ποικιλίες και η μελέτη τους στο Κέντρον Ερεύνης των Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων και Ιδιωμάτων - Ι.Λ.Ν.Ε. της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών_. Αθήνα, 2008.


----------

